# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  سلسلة التعريف بالخزانات الخاصة بالمغرب: مكتبة العلامة محمد المنوني

## بديعي

مكتبة العلامة محمد المنوني بمدينة الرباط:

من من الباحثين لا يعرف العلامة محمد بن عبد الهادي المنوني المكناسي؟ من المشتغلين بالمخطوطات ممن أدركوه لم يسألوه ولم يستفيدوا منه؟ ذلكم العلامة المتواضع الكريم الحافظ المؤلف... ذلك الرجل المديد القامة البهي الطلعة، ذلكم الفقيه الذي جعل له العلم والأخلاق هيبة وسمتا قل نظيره..قيل لي لقد سميته شيخ المحققين ولم يحقق سوى كتاب واحد عن أسرته بني منون، قلت: صحيح ولكن أليس هو الذي فتح الطريق على مصراعيه للوصول إلى المخطوطات بالفهارس التي أعدها والنصوص التي استخرجها؟ أليس هو الذي تتبع الخزانات لعقود طويلة باحثا ومنقبا فجمع زبدتها وحررها في مقالاته وكتبه؟ فاستوعب المحققون ما فيها من فوائد وعولوا عليها في إخراج الكتب والدراسات؟ ألا يستحق أن يكون شيخ المحققين؟ بلى بل هو حامل لوائهم ورائد أعمالهم بل أستطيع أن أقول: إن كل كتاب عن مرحلة من تاريخ المغرب أو حضارته ألف فيهما الشيخ شيئا او كتب مقالا أو دراسة لا يعتمد هذه الكتب او الدراسات فهو ناقص في منهجه، ضعيف في إحاطته وتحليله.
في هذه السنة تمر 10 سنوات على وفاته وانتقاله إلى رحمة الله العظيم... وقفت على هذه الذكرى وفي نفسي ذكريات وعبر وفي عيني عبرات على خزانة علم وزاد تقى ذهبت عنا، فجالت هذه الخواطر في نفسي وقيدتها في هذه المدونات كلمات حزينة باكية بفراقه فرحة مستبشرة بعمله وانتفاع الأجيال به...
إيه أيها الفقيه الجليل، ها أنت ذا قد رحلت عنا وأبقيت فينا علما رويته عن الأجداد وتراثا التقطته من تركتهم الدفينة وتاريخا للمجد المغربي باقيا على مر الزمن، حينما أذكرك أيها الشيخ الجليل أذكر سيرك من كلية الآداب بأكدال إلى بيتك بالمنطقة نفسها راجلا غير راكب سائرا بقامتك الممدودة التي تحنيها لتسمع من طلبتك الذين يقبلون على استفسارك والاستفادة من علمك، أذكرك في الكلية صامتا كأنك بحر خضم في ثناياه ألف سر وسر...
أذكرك في حفل تكريمك في فندق بمنطقة حسان بالرباط سنة 1990، جئنا الحفل طلبة مبتدئين ننظر إليك وأنت في أعيننا كقمة الأطلس الشماء المكللة بالثلوج، انتهى الحفل اقتربنا منك للتهنئةأجبتنا: إنما هذا كله لكم أنتم أيها الشباب لتعملوا وتجدوا وتهتموا بالعلم والفضيلة وميراث الجدود، إنما هذا لكم، هذا تكريم لكم وليس لي..اقتربت منك أيها العلامة المفضال لأسألك عن إشكال في أعلام بمنطقتنا بسوس ظهر لي فيها الخلط في بعض مقالاتك، فرددت على بالبشاشة والسرور وأدخلت يدك المرتعشة في كمك لتخرج القلم والورقة وأنت تقول: هذه فائدة ساقها الله، وقيدت عن الطالب المبتديء ملاحظاته.. عدنا إلى مثوانا وكلنا إكبار لك وتقدير لسمو خلقك ..
أذكرك وأنا ألاقيك في رجوعك إلى بيتك من الكلية كنت أستغل الفرصة لأرافقك ونتحدث وأستفيد، يا لها من فرصة سانحة، خلوة لبعض الوقت مع عالم المحققين، هكذا كنت أقول لنفسي، كنت أماشيك أسألك عن ما يشكل على في بحثي، تحدثني عن المخطوطات والعلماء والفقهاء، تسألني عن علماء منطقة سوس، وتذكر المتوفين منهم ممن عرفتهم بكل خير، كنا نسير بمحاذاة ملعب كرة القدم بأكدال ونمر وسط الحديقة ثم من هناك إلى حي ضاية الرومي حيث بيتك، استفدت من مرافقتك ومن حديثك، أذكر مرة وقد خرجنا من الحديقة فإذا برجلين ينزلان من سيارة متوقفة اتجها صوبك وسلما وسألك أحدهما عن الكتاب الذي تركه لك في بيتك، وأشار إلى انتظاره أن تكتب له تقديما، أجبته: أنك رأيت الكتاب وقرأته وأن عليه أن يرجع كل ما حذف من النص وآنذاك يمكن أن تكتب له تقديما. وعدك خيرا ثم انصرف مع رفيقه، التفت إلي وقلت لي:
"هذا عدو الله يريد أن أعينه على المعصية والباطل، وأردفت قائلا:إنه من جنس الباحثين الذين يبجلون المستشرقين ويتبعونهم حذو القذة بالقذة، ويزعم اتباعا للمستشرقين أن هناك طباعة للكتب بالمغرب في القرن السادس عشر، وأنه حقق كتابا وعمد إلى كل ألفاظ التبجيل لله عز وجل فحذفها وكذلك فعل بألفاظ الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم... ثم قلت لي: لا يحق للمحقق ولا الناشر للمخطوط أن يتصرف فيه ولو بالشيء اليسير فالكتاب محبس مثل المسجد لا يجوز أن يؤخذ منه شيء أبدا.."
أذكر كذلك أنك في إحدى المرات سألتني عن كتاب "الحضيكيون" للعلامة عبد الرحمان الجشتيمي فقلت لك أن عندي منه صورة لنسخة مخطوطة فطلبت مني أن أنسخها لك وفعلت، ذهبت إلى شعبة التاريخ وأودعتها هناك حتى تأخذها، لقيتك بعدها بمدة وغمرتني بالشكر والتقدير، ثم أردت أن تعوضني عن ثمن النسخ أبيت أن أخذ النقود فألححت عليّ، وأرغمتني على قبولها وأنت تردد إن المثل يقول: صاحبك بالربح..
أذكر كذلك أننا كنا نسير في السبيل نفسها، وكان الوقت وسط النهار وقد امتلأ الشارع بالسيارات ووقفنا ننتظر خلو الطريق وطال الوقوف: كنا أتميز غيظا كيف لا يتوقف أصحاب هذه السيارات ليمر هذا الشيخ الوقور؟ كيف لا يقدرونه ولا يجلونه؟ كنت أود أن أقفز إلى الطريق وأفتح ذراعي وأصيح فيهم توقفوا توقفوا حتى نمر بسلام ..
طال وقوفنا، التفت إلي مبتسما وقلت: إن الوادي طافح بالماء، ثم أردفت: كان الناس فيما مضى يذهبون إلى أغراضهم راجلين فيلاقي بعضهم بعضا ويتصافحون ويتحدثون، أما الآن فكل واحد في سيارته بعيد عن الآخر، لا يراه ولا يعرفه من بعيد وإن عرفه يشير إليه بيده على عجل..
أذكر حديث الناس عنك حديث الباحثين، منهم جارك ابن العم الأستاذ عبد الله درقاوي رحمه الله وهو يحدثني عنك وعن كتبك ومكتبتك التي امتدت وتمددت حتى احتلت أركان البيت وأغلب الغرف حتى غرفة نومك بل بعض أركان المطبخ.. أذكر حديث بعض الطلبة عنك حينما كانوا يزورونك في بيتك للاستفسار وللاستفادة وكان أبناؤك يشفقون عليك فيخبرونهم أنك غائب وحين تلاقيهم تواعدهم بجانب مسجد بدر بحي اكدال بالرباط الذي كنت دائما تصلي فيه صلواتك، فتلاقيهم هناك وتقضي حاجتهم في غفلة عن الأهل والولد ومراقبتهم لك...
أذكر ذاكرتك وحفظك لكل ما كنت تطلع عليه حتى لأماكن الكتب في المكتبة العامة سابقا، وقد رأيت ذلك منك عيانا، حينما خرجنا من ندوة تأبينية للعلامة عبد الله كنون رحمه الله بالرباط نحو سنة 1990 وتحلقنا - نحن مجموعة من الطلبة حولك - بادرك أحدنا وكان يشتغل في إنجاز شهادة عليا، يسألك عن كتاب نادر كنت أشرت به عليه، فذهب إلى المكتبة العامة وزعم الموظف أنه غير موجود، فأمرته بالرجوع لأن الكتاب ليس في محله الأصلي بل هو في مكان كذا من الرف كذا، ووصفت المكان وكأنك تشاهده، وقلت له أن يخبر الموظف بذلك.. وربما أخبرت الطالب عن رقم الجزء والصفحة ونوع الطبعة التي فيها ما يريد من معلومات وأمثال ذلك كثير..
أذكرك في الندوات والمناقشات صريحا حادا أحيانا، ومما أخبرت عنه أنك حضرت مناقشة أطروحة وكانت حول التاريخ الحديث وقد تحدث فيها الطالب عن الثائر الجيلالي الزرهوني، المعروف بالروكي بوحمارة، وتنقصه وشكك في نسبه الشريف، وتفاجأ الحاضرون بثورتك عليه ولتقريعك إياه لعدم استناده إلى دليل بل اعتمد السب والشتم ربما لأنه كان يتملق أستاذه أو غيره تزلفا وتقربا ... فأنكرت عليه ذلك وقلت له إن حقائق التاريخ لا تعتمد الكذب والتمويه دون دليل، وهو إنما ساير المؤرخين الرسميين في ذلك.. فكأنما أردت من خلاله أن تراجع القضية وتدلي فيها برأي وإن بطريقة التلميح لا التصريح..
وأذكرك حينما حضرت في السنة التي توفاك الله فيها لإلقاء الدرس الافتتاحي بكلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية بأكادير، كنت تتحدث عن الاصلاح بالمغرب في القرن 19 كنا نستمع إليك مشفقين عليك وأنت تتلعثم وتتكلم بصعوبة ونحن نتتبع ما تقول بكل لهفة واهتمام، ولكن تأبى إلا أن تكون أستاذا مفيدا حتى في أخريات حياتك، كنت محفوفا بطلبتك وأصدقائك مسرورا بهم.. وهم مسرورن بك وبحضورك بينهم بالرغم من متاعب السن وأمراضه.. ولقيت ربك راضيا مرضيا إن شاء الله بعد ذلك التكريم ببضعة أشهر ( يوم السبت 28 من شهر غشت سنة 1999)
أذكرك من خلال كتبك التي فتحت لنا مغاليق التراث فعرفنا حضارة الموحدين ودار الكتب الناصرية والخزانة الحمزاوية والمصادر العربية لتاريخ المغرب والوراقة المغربية..وغيرها من عشرات الكتب ومئآت المقالات والمحاضرات، كنت تبدو من خلالها باحثا منقبا لا يكل ولا يمل، يبحث ويدقق ويجمع ويقابل وينقح لا يبحث عن فخر ولا سبق ولا مجد، إنما يبحث عن الإحسان في العمل والأجر من الله تعالى..
رحمك الله أيها العلامة العارف المسند، فقد أديت الأمانة ورعيت الميراث وسددت فقاربت، رحمك الله وأجزل لك المثوبة، وعوضنا من يقاربك في أخلاقك وعلمك، آمين
- ترجمة الشيخ المنوني.
- ترجمته الذاتية بخطه رحمه الله. ( من موقع أسرته)
- بعض المقالات الصحفية عنه، مع حوار مطول معه.
- بعض من مؤلفاته:
* حضارة الموحدين
* تاريخ الوراقة المغربية، صناعة المخطوط المغربي من العصر الوسيط إلى الفترة المعاصرة.
* سفر الإجازات
* ركب الحاج المغربي
* مؤلفات مغربية في الصلاة و التسليم على خير البرية 
* المصادر العربية لتاريخ المغرب 3ج 
* دليل مخطوطات دار الكتب الناصرية بتامكروت.
بعض مقالاته:
* نماذج من مساهمات الغرب الإسلامي في الحروب الصليبية بالشام وما إليه.
*صحيح البخاري في الدراسات المغربية من خلال رواته الأولين ورواياته وأصوله
* تاريخ المصحف الشريف بالمغرب.
* محمد بن الحسين العرائشي شيخ الجماعة بمكناس
* مراكز المخطوطات وأدلتها بالمغرب الأقصى
* أساتذة الهندسة ومؤلفوها في المغرب السعدي
* تعريف بالدولة المرينية
* استقرار كثير من أصول القومية المغربية في الفترة المرينية والوطاسية
* علاقات المغرب بالمشرق في العصر المريني الثاني
* دور الأوقاف المغربية في التكامل الاجتماعي عبر عصر بني مرين (657-869هـ)
* كراسي الأساتذة بجامعة القرويين 
* كيف نشأت الدولة العلوية؟
* الإمبراطورية الموحدية في دور الانحلال
* التكامل الثقافي بين المغرب وإفريقيا في العصر الحديث من خلال المصادر العربية
* منهجية التعليم في الإسلام
* ترجمة الشيخ محمد بن الحسن العرائشي شيخ الجمعة بمكناس
* منوعات عن تلاوة القرآن الكريم بالترجيع والنغم
* وظيفة المدرسة في المجتمع الإسلامي المعاصر
* دَوْرَ اثنين من مُؤلفات ابن سينا في تطعيم الدّراسات الطبيّة بمغرب العَصْر الوَسيط 
* للبحث عن مقالاته في موقع مجلة دعوة الحق.
* مخطوطات وأعمال في الفكر المغربي.
دراسات عن إنتاجه العلمي رحمه الله:
* قضية المنهج في كتاب : ( العلوم والآداب والفنون على عهد الموحدين ) للأديب المرحوم محمد المنوني للأستاذ محمد يحيى قاسمي
* العلامة محمد المنوني ذاكرة المغرب.
* محمد المنوني ( موقع وزارة الأوقاف بالمغرب)
***موقع خبب اليراع ***

لقد اشترى مؤخرا مكتبة الشيخ محمد المنوني رحمه الله ملك المغرب محمد السادس، وهي الآن موجودة بالخزانة الملكية بقصره في الرباط (الخزانة الملكية)،
...
وأضيف في مجلة الفيصل السعودية عدد (311) جمادى الأولى 1423 مقال جيد عن العلامة محمد بن عبدالهادي المنوني رحمه الله تعالى للأستاذ عبدالطيف بن محمد الجيلاني المدينة المنورة السعودية
كان المنوني يسمي مكتبته مكتبة ابن غازي تيمنآ باسم عالم مدينة مكناس ابن غازي المشهور وقد سعت وزارة الثقافة إلى شراء مكتبة ولم يتم شئ بينهم وأفادنا الأخ التطواني بشراء الملك لها فقطعت جهيزة صوت كل خطيب...

----------


## ياسين الشنتوف

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## العلامة

شكرا لجهودك الهادفة، وكان الاجدر بك الاشارة الى مصدر ما نقلت وهو منقول من مدونة خبب اليراع للدكتور المهدي السعيدي:
خبب اليراع

----------

